# Richtige Sitzposition einstellen lassen



## chayenne06 (29. Mai 2012)

so - nachdem ich nun heute in ein paar Geschäften mich wegen einem anderen Sattel informiert habe, wurde mir in einem Geschäft gesagt, dass ich vielleicht erstmal mir die richtige Sitzposition einstellen lassen sollte. 

Dies geschieht, indem mein Bike auf eine Art Rolle gespannt wird, und dann muss ich drauf radln usw..Ein "Betreuer" schaut sich das ganze dann an, und versucht anhand von Körperpunkten die richtige Einstellung und Position zu finden. Das ganze kostet *75 Euro*. Die lohnen sich bestimmt - denn ein anderer Sattel würde bestimmt auch soviel kosten. 

Leuchtet mir alles ein- denn ich selbst kann das nicht machen, und als ich vor 2 Jahren mein Radl gekauft habe, wurde dabei auch nix eingestellt. Mittlerweile zwickt und zwackt es, und ich glaube, dass wirklich jemand von außen mal drauf schauen sollte. 

Habt ihr das machen lassen? Oder wer hat mit Euch die richtige Position eingestellt? Wieviel habt Ihr dafür bezahlt? Schon schwierig wenn man da alleine rum hantieren muss.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß, dass die Bergradlerin das im Radlabor hat machen lassen, sie war total begeistert. Ich glaube, hierzu gibt es sogar einen eigenen Thread, der allerdings schon paar Jährchen alt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (29. Mai 2012)

stimmt. jetzt wo du es "sagst"  muss ich mal sehen ob ich den thread noch finde


----------



## Virtuel (29. Mai 2012)

Das kannst du erst mal selbst machen, so kompliziert ist das nicht.
Wichtig ist die korrekte Sitzhöhe, die Position des Knies über der Pedalachse  und die Cleateinstellung.

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Sitzposition_radfahren.htm

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...itzposition-auf-dem-mountainbike.598862.2.htm

*Richtige Sitzposition - MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum

http://www.fa-technik.adfc.de/Ratgeber/Sitzen/

*Der waagerechte Sattel ist kein Dogma, um nicht ständig nach hinten zu rutschen ist bei mir die Sattelnase leicht nach unten geneigt.


----------



## bikebecker (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo

75 Euro für Sattel einstellen, so leicht möchte ich mein Geld auch verdienen.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## scylla (30. Mai 2012)

Virtuel schrieb:


> Das kannst du erst mal selbst machen, so kompliziert ist das nicht.
> Wichtig ist die korrekte Sitzhöhe, die Position des Knies über der Pedalachse  und die Cleateinstellung.
> 
> http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Sitzposition_radfahren.htm
> ...





75 Euro finde ich persönlich einfach Abzocke, dafür, dass ein bisschen Lesen im Internet und ein Spiegel bzw. eine Kamera auch reichen würden ... mal abgesehen davon, dass die Sitzpositions-Empfehlung des "Fachmanns" immer noch nicht zwingend der Weisheit letzter Schluss für dich persönlich sein muss.
aber der Händler muss ja schließlich auch von was leben


----------



## doodlez (30. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> 75 Euro finde ich persönlich einfach Abzocke, dafür, dass ein bisschen Lesen im Internet und ein Spiegel bzw. eine Kamera auch reichen würden ... mal abgesehen davon, dass die Sitzpositions-Empfehlung des "Fachmanns" immer noch nicht zwingend der Weisheit letzter Schluss für dich persönlich sein muss.
> aber der Händler muss ja schließlich auch von was leben



 stimmt,  bei mir trifft das zu ich sitze eher weiter nach hinten versetzt und mein knie ist eher auf der höhe der kurbelachse, vllt net das beste für die kraftübertragung aber die schmerzen haben wenigstens aufgehört


Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2012)

ja ich finde es ja auch etwas überteuert. andererseits - mir ist es recht wenn jemand anderes da mal drüber schauen würde! wäre ja schon gut wenn man jemanden hätte der sich ein wenig damit auskennt und schauen würde! ich selbst tu mir da schwer.


----------



## Furzknoten (30. Mai 2012)

doodlez schrieb:


> ich sitze eher weiter nach hinten versetzt und mein knie ist eher auf der höhe der kurbelachse


 
Da hätte ich doch gerne mal ein Photo gesehen, ca. 17 cm zurückversetzt wäre dann ja chopperfeeling, da käme ich nicht mehr an den Lenker


----------



## Hofbiker (30. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen,

Auch ich hatte vor einem Monat mittels Video-Analyse die Sitzpostion und Sattel durch eine Vermessung einstellen lassen. 

Kann ich nur empfehlen. Der oben erwähnte Preis  ist meiner Meinung nach auch zu teuer! 30,-- uronen habe ich bezahlt! 

FAZIT: das Bergauffahren geht seit dem wesentlich leichter!


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Auch ich hatte vor einem Monat mittels Video-Analyse die Sitzpostion und Sattel durch eine Vermessung einstellen lassen.
> 
> ...



wo warst denn da für 30 euro? kannst ja auch pn schicken. danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doodlez (30. Mai 2012)

Furzknoten schrieb:


> Da hätte ich doch gerne mal ein Photo gesehen, ca. 17 cm zurückversetzt wäre dann ja chopperfeeling, da käme ich nicht mehr an den Lenker



nen so schlimm isses net, habe lange arme und längere füße und dann passt das wieder und so hab ich keine probleme im knie, von daher passts, hab auch nen relativ langen vorbau damit ich gestreckter aufm rad sitze ^^


nen bild von meinem rad müsste es meinem fotoalbum geben, von den proportionen her sieht es komisch aus, aber für mich sehr bequem

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hofbiker (4. Juni 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> wo warst denn da für 30 euro? kannst ja auch pn schicken. danke!




Melde dich, wir werden nochmals einen Termin in SBG. organisieren!


----------

